# Lipodermatosclerosis (LDS)



## amyiguhr (Nov 29, 2007)

I am searching for a diagnosis code for Lipodermatosclerosis; a condition that affects the skin just above the ankle in patients with longstanding venous disease resulting in chronic venous insufficiency. I am leaning towards 710.1 for Systemic sclerosis but maybe 701.0 for Circumscribed scleroderma. 

Has anyone worked with this condition enough that they have been able to determine the appropriate code?


----------

